
Meteor and React: Free Preview of First Three Chapters Available - kenrogers
http://kenrogers.co/meteor-react/
======
proyb2
Better than the ones in Kickstarter who asks for vote on Javascript framework
where most backers opted for Meteor with React and then the trainer never
teach a proper Meteor course as promised.

[https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/azat/astonishing-
power-...](https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/azat/astonishing-power-of-
high-performance-js-without-h/)

Glad you have made a great choice on the teaching materials.

